

Games that can educate: SimCity donated to OLPC project - trekker7
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071110-original-sim-city-donated-to-one-laptop-per-child-project.html

======
tlrobinson
I just donated/ordered my OLPC! <http://www.laptopgiving.org/>

I loved Sim City! I wonder though, how useful is a game that's centered around
American type cities to kids in developing countries?

~~~
rms
This is a straight PR move on EAs part. I haven't seen anyone from OLPC
actually say that Sim City is included. I suspect it is accessible to OLPC
children the same way it is accessible free to us --
<http://simcity.ea.com/play/simcity_classic.php>, because I sincerely doubt
that OLPC would install non-free software on every laptop they distribute.

~~~
Tichy
Maybe, but somehow Sim City seems very suitable for the OLPC, don't you think?
Especially the way it seems to be projected, it would be cool to use Sim City
for scientific experiments.

~~~
rms
Sorry -- I had read this earlier in a less detailed article and replied
without reading this one. It sounds like Sim City is being rewritten to be
scriptable in python which puts it well within the aims of the OLPC project.

~~~
tlrobinson
Hmmm scriptable Sim City... That could be interesting

------
euccastro
I wish they did the same for M.U.L.E. ...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.U.L.E>.

------
jadams
Nice.

Rocky's Boots for the Apple ][ taught me pretty much everything I needed to
know to pass my first digital electronics course.

------
hhm
Did you notice SimCity is going to go open source too? I'm not sure it was
mentioned in this piece of news...

